# A Look Into May at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
May 3, 2018






​
*A Look Into May​*
May is here, and coastal anglers can count on air temperatures reaching into the 80â€™s and 90â€™s as we progress through this month and into the next. Inshore water temperatures will also recognize a climb in May as we anticipate the warming of the climate to take area bay waters to a temperate 75 to 80-degrees. This means local shallows will come alive once again with thriving sea grasses and a multitude of aquatic species, some of which are actively sought after by predator game fish such as the speckled trout and the red fish.

As May arrives, we are generally already into the annual speckled trout spawn which usually gets underway in most coastal regions of the Gulf of Mexico by mid-to-late April. The male trout will be actively ready to spawn every night, while the larger females will look to spawn anywhere between once a week to once a month throughout the summer months and on into the month of September in many cases. The month of May will be a time of a heightened trout appetite, and due to this hunger anglers can often expect the bite to become somewhat aggressive in nature.

Due to the air and water warming this month, and because of a fierce trout hunger right now, anglers should look to find an early morning and late evening bite in some of the skinniest water they've fished in since October of last year. Look to focus much of your May effort atop flats areas consisting primarily of sand and grass, and expect to locate baitfish activity, which will almost certainly lead you to some hot trout action. Anglers should try to be in place along the flats prior to sunrise, but then be prepared to follow the baitfish as they migrate away from shore later in the morning as the sun rises high into the sky and is given a chance to heat the shallows to a point that drives the fish into the comforts of deeper, cooler water.

For all the artificial-bait enthusiasts out there, now is a great time to polish your top water skills and techniques. As mentioned earlier, the trout bite can become nothing less than ferocious during this part of the year, and there is absolutely nothing more exciting than having a hungry sow trout take her aggravation out on your top water lure. And for all those who like fishing solely with live bait, look for this month to be the start of what is sure to become yet another fine summer of croaker fishing. Good luck, and keep grindinâ€™!






​*In CCA-Texas News: *
*Partnership with Several Conservation Groups will Benefit over $3.6 Million in Coastal Habitat*
HOUSTON, Texas â€" (Thursday, March 15, 2018) â€" Coastal Conservation Association Texas (CCA Texas) and Building Conservation Trust (BCT), the national habitat program of CCA, have committed to an investment of $895,000 toward marine habitat work along the Texas coast. Through several dedicated partnerships, this will equate to more than $3.6 million in coastal habitat.

SEADRIFT, Texas â€" (Monday, April 30, 2018) â€" Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina customers are giving generously to Building Conservation Trust and Bay Flats Lodge is happy to match those donations. Hereâ€™s a picture of some of the BFL guides and the check that will be going to Building Conservation Trust for the donations in April. All of these funds are building and conserving fishing habitat here on the Central Texas Coast. Thank you to all of our Bay Flats Lodge customers for giving back and helping provide a better fishery for us all.





​
*Texas Game Wardens Put Dent in Illegal Oystering Through Operation Secure Coastal Bend*
AUSTIN â€" A multi-agency law enforcement surge operation led by Texas game wardens has made a sizable dent in illegal commercial oyster harvest and possession along the coastal bend this season, netting more than 300 criminal cases. A majority of the violations were for oystering in off-limits management areas designed to protect the resource, and for possession of undersized oysters.

*Recreational Anglers Will Receive the Longest Red Snapper Season in Recent Years*
HOUSTON, Texas â€" (April 17, 2018) â€" Texas Parks and Wildlife Department (TPWD) and National Marine Fisheries Service (NMFS) have agreed upon a modified version of the Red Snapper Exempted Fishing Permit (EFP), securing a red snapper season for 2018.
Under the EFP, recreational anglers fishing from private vessels will have an 82-day season in federal waters and a 365-day season in state waters off the coast of Texas. Charter for-hire (CFH) vessels are not included in the EFP, therefore recreational anglers fishing on a charter trip will have roughly a 50-day season in federal waters.
â€œCCA has been a strong proponent of state management of red snapper for years, so this is a very exciting first step toward more predictable and enjoyable seasons for recreational anglers,â€ said Mark Ray, chairman of CCA Texas. â€œWe appreciate the hard work that TPWD put into this plan. Given the box that federal management has put this fishery in, this EFP is very likely the only way private recreational anglers would even have a season in 2018, and the state managed to produce the longest red snapper season in years.â€

*Upcoming Events:* 
*May 17th - Combat Marine Outdoors*

*CCA Texas - S.T.A.R. Tournament 2018*
May 26th through September 3rd, 2018
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/cca-donations

*BFL Fishing Specials:*
*2018 - Augustâ€™s â€œBeat the Heatâ€ Fishing Special (25% Off)*

*BFL's Grass Roots Wade Fishing with Lures Special - (Buy 3 & Get the 4th FREE!)*






​
*Hereâ€™s What a Few of Our Recent Guests Had To Sayâ€¦*
_Capt. Jason Wagenfehr does a fantastic job of communication, and has a genuine concern to catch fish! - *Ron V. 5/2/18*

Given the conditions, I was glad to see that our guide, Capt. Garrett Wygrys, not being discouraged by running distances. We stayed on the reds! Great experience! - *Kenneth S. 5/2/18*

Capt. Jason Wagenfehr put us on fish from the start. I know it doesn't always work out that way, but we caught our limits early and just continued throughout the day. Great day of fishing! Great facility! - *David M. 5/2/18*_

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly cloudy skies. High 82F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 40 % Precip. / 0.12 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High 83F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few passing clouds, otherwise generally sunny. High 87F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Partly cloudy. High 87F. N winds shifting to ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.03 in*
Partly cloudy. High around 85F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis: *
The southeast flow will weaken Friday as a frontal boundary moves into central Texas. The frontal boundary and an approaching upper disturbance will lead to a better chance for showers and thunderstorms Friday night into Saturday. A weak northeast flow is expected behind the front for Sunday with drier conditions expected. Light onshore flow will redevelop early next week. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 77.0 degrees
Seadrift 79.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 77.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------

